# Bank lost my car mortgage cheques!! need advice



## Punnoose (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post on this website and I would really like to have some advice on an issue I have been facing.
I took a car loan from a bank (let’s call it Bank1) in Oct 2009 when I purchased my new vehicle. The loan was for 4 years – payments starting from Nov 2009 till Oct 2013 – for which I had provided them with 48 postdated cheques from my account in another bank (let’s call it Bank2) and 1 cheque covering the complete loan amount.
Till May 2012, the payments were being cleared regularly but from June 2012, Bank1 did not collect the payments. (I kept maintaining the amount to be paid in my account). In September 2012 a representative from Bank1 calls and says that they do not have any of my cheques from June 2012 to Oct 2013 and that in my file it states that I have not provided PDC’s from June 2012 onward. I cannot find any document with me for proof that I have submitted the cheques – but then through the car dealers I found out that banks need to give an OK to the RTA for me to receive my car registration. Also – which bank gives out loans without clearing all paperwork!!! 
As per that representatives constant nagging – I finally made the payments from June 2012 to September 2012 in cash at one of their branches. But I did not get my cheques for those 4 months back. (A risk I made without knowing). But now I have clearly stated to the representative that I shall keep all the payments available in the bank but will not pay by cash anymore.
I also inquired from Bank2 on how to get those cheques cancelled (I have the cheque nos. from the counterfoils). I am planning to get those cheques cancelled and provide Bank1 with new cheques for the pending months. Bank2 says that I need a police approval to get the cheques cancelled. I am currently in a new job (probation period ongoing) and am unable to visit the police to request.

Could somebody advise me on what I should do – am I going the right way as some people are suggesting that I give a police complaint that Bank1 lost my cheques before the bank1 puts a complaint against my name for nonpayment. Some people are suggesting I take the matter to the central bank. I really need advice as I do not want to get involved in court cases – too much time consuming and a big headache.

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Depending on which banks they are, I should be able to help.

Mail me at [email protected] or via the email in this link

FYI: No need to wait for the SMS when re-registering UAE Sim cards - The National


----------



## Punnoose (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Elphaba,

Thank you for your reply.
I just want this to remain low key at the moment - that is one of the reasons i want to avoid going to courts and police stations and taking all that headaches. I want to exhaust all other options before lodging a complaint with the police or with central bank. I had tried going to the police station in Mussafah (am working in AUH and residing in DXB)to get the approval but they said that they need a letter from Bank1 stating that they had received the cheques and now they have lost it and that they are ok with cancelling the cheques. (the cops explained this in arabic to a friend of mine who in turn translated it to me - also the cops mentioned to take such matter to Baniyas police station.) when i mentioned this to the representative - he said that he cant do anything for me as he is in the collections dept and the operations dept are the ones who can help out. he asked to me visit the mussafah branch and talk to the manager. I had gone twice during my lunch hrs but was unable to meet the manager. After that i havent gone as i cant keep running around for this during my probation period. So far the payments from Oct 2012 till Feb 2013 are available in my account with bank2 (personal account). Bank1 had called me in december (another representative) and proceeds to question me regarding "bounced cheques" - i asked him to make sure that the cheques were bounced and not that he was just pulling my leg - eventually he admits that they do not have the cheques and now want me to make my payment at the branch for which i refused. I also mentioned that the money will remain in my account till whenever they want to retrieve it. so far no calls after that - but am pretty sure this will come up again. - its like a thunder cloud above my head - dunno when the lightnings gonna strike.

i can mail this to the email link that you had provided - but i would like to know if this will be published. but i would prefer this to be made public only after i have cleared out my side completely - dont want to leave any cards unopened.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can help you but I would have to approach the banks to get the situation resolved, as it invariably is. Publication is only after resolution and only reader's initial are used.

Your call.


----------



## Punnoose (Jan 21, 2013)

hi Elphaba,

Thanks for your reply.
The latest development in my case is that i have managed to contact the head of ops in the Bank and he has promised to look into my matter. If i am not able to solve matters i shall definitely approach you directly for assistance.

Once again - thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I cannot fathom why you wouldn't just let a subject matter expert with a proven track record of solving similar problems handle it for you when offered.


----------



## Punnoose (Jan 21, 2013)

i am taking into consideration the fact that i havent been able to visit the bank and clear things from my side. let us say i leave it to the subject expert to go ahead to the bank - woudnt the bank just say that - "the customer has not visited us or talked to us" (i have only talked to the collections dept, not to anyone in the operations dept.) The worry I have is that the bank says that I have not submitted these cheques and i have no proof that i have!!! i feel they may try to put me as the "bad guy" if things start to go sour.

What i am trying to do is see if i can do "all that is possible from my side" before i get assistance in this matter.

Now you may ask why did i post this issue in the first place if a wanted to check by myself - well the reason for that is i havent been able to get a clear picture of what it is that i should get from the police side to get my cheques cancelled - i keep getting diff suggestions from diff parties. 

But like i said earlier - i have managed to get the number of the Head Of Operations today morning and i have talked to him - he has mentioned that he would try to get the matter resolved. (wouldnt that be better rather than getting into all the hassle). But then again if it doesnt work out - i have no issues in getting Elphaba's help and wouldnt even mind if the matter got published.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

You asked for help, a kind soul offered to assist you. You than decide to go on it yourself? There is something wrong with this picture ? I hope you can sort your problem out with the guy at the bank, if not you prob going to come back here asking for help.....and if it was, i that was offering you help, you would not be welcomed ......


----------



## Punnoose (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW... I am so sorry for the misunderstanding... I do appreciate the fact that there are people willing to go out of their way to help me, but please try to understand - i was asking for advice - not someone to do the work on my behalf. That would be my next step considering i use all my resources and run out of options.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

@Punnoose
"Bank1 had called me in december (another representative) and proceeds to question me regarding "bounced cheques" - i asked him to make sure that the cheques were bounced and not that he was just pulling my leg - eventually he admits that they do not have the cheques and now want me to make my payment at the branch for which i refused."

at this point you could just say to them "OK give me a official statement that you have lost my cheques and I'll provide you with new ones or alternately pay at branch at the moment of receiving a statement"


----------



## Punnoose (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all. After talking to the Head of operations - they managed to "find" my cheques although they could not tell me where they were all this time. As of now they have cleared all outstanding payments.

Hope things go smoothly till all the payments are completed.

Thanks to you all again.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Good Deal. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

